# ludwigia octovalvis?



## Jimbojambo (Sep 4, 2020)

Collected a few cuttings of this plant i suspect to be L.octovalvis, can anyone confirm? Stems are angular with small hairs, leaves also have small hairs.
Collection Location: Fiji, habitat was a boggy semi flooded area next to a running stream. Ive just stuck them in a mini pond for now but I may try some cuttings in the aquarium see what they do.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

looks like it
https://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/plant-directory/ludwigia-octovalvis/


----------



## Jimbojambo (Sep 4, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> looks like it
> https://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/plant-directory/ludwigia-octovalvis/


Thanks. Know if anyone has successfully grown them submersed? Doesn't seem to be much info about them in aquaria aside from a couple of posts of cuttings for sale. Guess there's only one way to find out lol.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

yup, one way to find out.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have grown octovalvis submersed. It's...ok.


----------



## Jimbojambo (Sep 4, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> I have grown octovalvis submersed. It's...ok.


Ha sounds encouraging but ill give it a try. Does the submersed form differ greatly from the emersed?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I was not so fortunate to attempt to grow this submersed. It just melted away and that was that. Though I also was using low/moderate lighting, and I am pretty certain I didn't have CO2 in that set-up. (It's been several years ago.)


----------



## Jimbojambo (Sep 4, 2020)

davemonkey said:


> I was not so fortunate to attempt to grow this submersed. It just melted away and that was that. Though I also was using low/moderate lighting, and I am pretty certain I didn't have CO2 in that set-up. (It's been several years ago.)


Ive got 9 cutting in various aquariums, the cuttings i took from the growth tips have done nothing and I'm assuming will melt away but the woodier older stem cuttings are putting out some new leaves which look a bit rounder. Hopefully they will make it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Jimbojambo said:


> Ha sounds encouraging but ill give it a try. Does the submersed form differ greatly from the emersed?


Smaller, but that's about it.


----------

